# when the other person texts you



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

and then tries to say they are sorry for everything that happened but you tell them to take their worthless, meaningless, bullsh*t laced apology and to shove it up their big fat hole.....is that wrong? Because my ex husband's ow just now texted me and tried to say sorry. I responded just enough to tell her to go to hell. She then texted me again, asking me to "be understanding" and I told her to be understanding of the fact that if she texts me, or contacts me again in any way, she will meet my inner queen b*tch, and she will not like it.

I really cannot believe the nerve of this "woman" (and I use that word loosely) She sleeps with my husband, she does everything in her power from being his drinking buddy to faking suicide for his attention, to asking me for his ring size so she can propose marriage to him, to now asking me to "be understanding" of what happened....WTF!! 

And I was having a good day too until that skankbag texted me. Now I'm all full of triggers. Oh, that scummy *****.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Ignore her , change your number or block hers. She is seeking self gratification to explain to herself that the affair was OK and you have forgiven her. 

There is trouble in paradise.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Geez, there is no end to that "woman's" insanity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Change your number. What a hag.

When I was in college, I was engaged and the man slept with my best friend...over and over again.

Well, when I found out, I confronted her and she had the nerve to ask me to be supportive...that they were happy...then she went to hug me and I punched her in the face 

Eff that OW, change your number or just ignore/block her.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> Ignore her , change your number or block hers. She is seeking self gratification to explain to herself that the affair was OK and you have forgiven her.
> 
> There is trouble in paradise.



I think so too. If everything was so perfect she would not be thinking of how she wronged you.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Change your number. What a hag.
> 
> When I was in college, I was engaged and the man slept with my best friend...over and over again.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup: RIGHTLY SO!!! SMH.....The nerve of some ppl.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Geez, there is no end to that "woman's" insanity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, there is not! She is complete looney toons.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol She's looney toons--- says a lot about your husband.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> I think so too. If everything was so perfect she would not be thinking of how she wronged you.


I guess he dumped her and now has a new girlfriend. She is freaking about this. She tried to tell me to please be understanding and that he did not leave me for her. That he was already unhappy and was going to leave anyways.....Oh, that's cheaters speak for you. They will tell those crazy ow whatever they want to hear.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Ok Apple, you need a little meditative session. Ready?
Okay, we need you to breathe in slowly through your nose.
Hold it a second, then let it out slowly and say the magic word.

Here we go.
Breathe in
Hold and
Aaaaaaasssssssssssssshaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt

In
Hold
Aaaaaaaasssssssssssshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt

There, better already.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Wow, the gall...! definitely block her #, tell her you are blocking it, she is not to contact you again ever throug hany means for anything and if she does the police will be called for harassment, and you will take out an order of protection. 

How crappy that she can out of the blue ruin your day with her feeble attempt to make herslef feel better... all the more reason to block her, so she can't do that to you every again.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> Ok Apple, you need a little meditative session. Ready?
> Okay, we need you to breathe in slowly through your nose.
> Hold it a second, then let it out slowly and say the magic word.
> 
> ...


I got lightheaded and fell backwards off my chair! :scratchhead: LOL


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> lol She's looney toons--- says a lot about your husband.


LOL! He's looney toons as well. He up and left a wife who completely devoted to him, faithful to him and loved him beyond anything and he walked away from it all to be with a drunk, suicidal pill-popping, emotional basketcase.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> Ok Apple, you need a little meditative session. Ready?
> Okay, we need you to breathe in slowly through your nose.
> Hold it a second, then let it out slowly and say the magic word.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL Awww, NB, you always know how to make smile! 


Asshat, asshat, asshat

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

She enjoys seeing you hurt. You didn't engage when she asked for the ring size, so she moved on to other means to get you to communicate. YOU are a part of their relationship that she doesn't want to see go. A man having a wife, or a woman who is hurt by their secret relationship, keeps sick OWs feeling like they're naughty, powerful goddesses. Ignore, ignore, ignore.

My evil side would send one last text saying, "Despite the fact that you are a deplorable cum dumpster, I'm grateful that I no longer have to deal with H. Your lack of morals has been my blessing in disguise. Thanks!" I'd then ignore her forever. Don't listen to my evil side, though. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> and then tries to say they are sorry for everything that happened but you tell them to take their worthless, meaningless, bullsh*t laced apology and to shove it up their big fat hole.....is that wrong? Because my ex husband's ow just now texted me and tried to say sorry. I responded just enough to tell her to go to hell. She then texted me again, asking me to "be understanding" and I told her to be understanding of the fact that if she texts me, or contacts me again in any way, she will meet my inner queen b*tch, and she will not like it.
> 
> I really cannot believe the nerve of this "woman" (and I use that word loosely) She sleeps with my husband, she does everything in her power from being his drinking buddy to faking suicide for his attention, to asking me for his ring size so she can propose marriage to him, to now asking me to "be understanding" of what happened....WTF!!
> 
> And I was having a good day too until that skankbag texted me. Now I'm all full of triggers. Oh, that scummy *****.


WOW she really asked you for his ring size? Yes he scraped the bottom of the barrel with that chick.
Just leave her to her misery and change your number. By blocking she can call from another number.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> She enjoys seeing you hurt. You didn't engage when she asked for the ring size, so she moved on to other means to get you to communicate. YOU are a part of their relationship that she doesn't want to see go. A man having a wife, or a woman who is hurt by their secret relationship, keeps sick OWs feeling like they're naughty, powerful goddesses. Ignore, ignore, ignore.
> 
> My evil side would send one last text saying, "Despite the fact that you are a deplorable cum dumpster, I'm grateful that I no longer have to deal with H. Your lack of morals has been my blessing in disguise. Thanks!" I'd then ignore her forever. Don't listen to my evil side, though. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I disagree.... 
.....LISTEN to this evil side, it's priceless!! :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously....she as some nerve! I hope the guilt just eats her up.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Change your number. What a hag.
> 
> When I was in college, I was engaged and the man slept with my best friend...over and over again.
> 
> ...


reminded me of something an old co-worker of mine from another job told me....one night she was sleeping when she woke up to some noises coming from downstairs. There she saw her BF sitting on the couch getting a blowjob from some woman. They were both very drunk. So, my friend very quietly comes down the stairs and then sits right on the chicks head!
She kicked boyfriend and his "friend" out.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

AppleDucklings;396412 and he walked away from it all to be with a drunk said:


> Who is obviously not that effective at committing suicide.
> 
> Still, let him get on. Like the saying goes, you shouldn't put all your eggs in one basketcase.
> Or
> ...


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> you are a deplorable cum dumpster,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do like that one, although I tend to use: peroxide spunk bag


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

2xloser said:


> I disagree....
> .....LISTEN to this evil side, it's priceless!! :smthumbup:


Yeah, I already flicked that pesky little angel off my shoulder, and now getting some good ideas from the evil side :FIREdevil:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> I do like that one, although I tend to use: peroxide spunk bag


LOL, I love words that are fun to say!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg the responses in this thread are awesome.


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Lol....im enjoying this thread while it lasts.... 

Apple, find satisfaction in the fact that you are on her mind. I promise that she does not want to be thinking of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

it-guy said:


> Lol....im enjoying this thread while it lasts....
> 
> Apple, find satisfaction in the fact that you are on her mind. I promise that she does not want to be thinking of you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I find satisfaction with the fact that she is miserable.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok heres one. While going through the initial outing of the A. One day I was at the mall and when I pulled up I saw this big truck with these huge tires. It was red and had mud all over it and in the back of the windshiled it said MUDD SL*T. While eating at the food court I saw a group of guys sitting at a table and one had a hat on that said MUDD SL*T. So I did something I NEVER DO. As directof a person I am I am actually quite shy (go figure). Anyway I mad my way to the table adn said:

Me: Excuse me I notice your hat, is that your truck outside

Him: The Mudd SL*T, yep, she's mine

Me: I gotta ask, What is a mudd ****?

They all laughed and two of the guys said that he should not tell me anything like that and the other guy said if she ask tell her.

Him: You sure you wanna know?

Me: Yes please I need to know now and laughed.

Him: Ok then. A Mudd **** for me it is a woman that does things to a me and for me that I would never ask my girl or a wife to do and then have her kiss me or my kids.

And then they all laughed

Him: Every man needs a good MUDD ****

Me: OOOOK then, and thank you I think I undersatnd. And walked away with a wow look on my face and they continued to laugh.

So Apple honey your husband just like so many of our husband mine for sure has had hima MUDD ****.

Thats what I told my husband .


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I hope her misery continues because:
a) She's a Nut
b) She's a Loose Nut
c) She's clearly Nuts and
d) She gave you hell

Can I add:
e) She's an Asshat?
f) Who's evidently Nuts.


----------



## mkl (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh what a good read, I needed that today! Sometimes we have to let our inner devil out! :FIREdevil:


This women is crazy..... soon she will move on to other drama and you'll never hear from her again. Hopefully sonner than later!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You should have texted back, "Who is this?" LOL nothing works better at pissing someone off like a little indifference.

I dated a guy once and 2 months later found out he was married!! I broke it off and didn't talk to him again.

He called 2 months after that to "apologize" :lol: My friend answered my phone and then said, 'Hey, T, it's some guy named C...claims he dated you?"

:lol:

It was awesome. I got on the phone and told him not to call me again...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You should have texted back, "Who is this?" LOL nothing works better at pissing someone off like a little indifference.



Oooooo, that would have been priceless! Implying also that she wasn't the only skank he was involved with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Oooooo, that would have been priceless! Implying also that she wasn't the only skank he was involved with!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, she wasnt the only troll he was with. She even pointed that out to me in the text! Seriously, she is such a dummmy. You don't think I don't know what and who he was doing.

Oh, and my ex has our daughter for visits, they go over to her house and my daughter comes home with gifts from her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea...my kids wouldn't be going to a mistress' house. You are stronger than I!!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Yea...my kids wouldn't be going to a mistress' house. You are stronger than I!!


No, it's just one of the sucky situations that I can't do much about. By law, my ex gets visits with his daughter. Even though I personally think the ow is crazy, there is nothing I can do to stop him from taking my daughter over there because the ow poses no threat to my child. If I had my way, my child would never be around her.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> No, she wasnt the only troll he was with. She even pointed that out to me in the text! Seriously, she is such a dummmy. You don't think I don't know what and who he was doing.
> 
> Oh, and my ex has our daughter for visits, they go over to her house and my daughter comes home with gifts from her.


How sad, She's trying to by a child:slap:. She has no clue.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> No, it's just one of the sucky situations that I can't do much about. By law, my ex gets visits with his daughter. Even though I personally think the ow is crazy, there is nothing I can do to stop him from taking my daughter over there because the ow poses no threat to my child. If I had my way, my child would never be around her.


I have told my husband that if I ever find out that our kids have been around the woman who tore my family to shread or her kids even accidently. I will assume it was planned and I will jump through his mouth and out his A$$ whole. I could carless if we are together or not or his rights and if he thinks it's a idle threat to PLEASE TRY ME!. But hey thats just me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ugh. That is a crappy situation.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> I have told my husband that if I ever find out that our kids have been around the woman who tore my family to shread or her kids even accidently. I will assume it was planned and I will jump through his mouth and out his A$$ whole. I could carless if we are together or not or his rights and if he thinks it's a idle threat to PLEASE TRY ME!. But hey thats just me.


My ex is a mighty fine piece of work. He even took our daughter on a date with him with the ow while he and I were still married. When I found out about that, I kicked him out of the house. He was gone for 3 days, I let him come back. He told me he wanted our marriage. Well, he lied because he was still banging her. In the end, I divorced him.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> How sad, She's trying to by a child:slap:. She has no clue.


she really has no clue. There are rocks smarter than she is. She couldn't pour water outta a boot if the instructions were written on the heel.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> My ex is a mighty fine piece of work. He even took our daughter on a date with him with the ow while he and I were still married. When I found out about that, I kicked him out of the house. He was gone for 3 days, I let him come back. He told me he wanted our marriage. Well, he lied because he was still banging her. In the end, I divorced him.


 I am so freaking pissed right now just knowing that he would do that. HOW DARE HE. Better so much BETTER off with out him. A piece of work....thats not all he is. That man is scum....


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love to see someone jump into someone's mouth and out their [email protected]@hole.  Brilliant.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> she really has no clue. There are rocks smarter than she is. She couldn't pour water outta a boot if the instructions were written on the heel.


I love that!!!!!!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> I am so freaking pissed right now just knowing that he would do that. HOW DARE HE. Better so much BETTER off with out him. A piece of work....thats not all he is. That man is scum....


Its been 2 months now since the divorce was final, and I am much happier. I do have my little moments from time to time, like this incident for example, but for the most part, life is better. I dont stress as much as I used to. I can sleep at night again instead of being awake all night worrying. He is gone, and Ive no regrets. I lived blaming myself for nearly 15 yrs. Not anymore.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I would love to see someone jump into someone's mouth and out their [email protected]@hole.  Brilliant.


I'm mentally picturing it. ha ha ha ha


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

There was another thread on here about spouses who affair down. My ex certainly affaired down in this instance. All the way down the evolution chain.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You are better off!! karma is a beyotch though and believe me, it does come around..


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> There was another thread on here about spouses who affair down. My ex certainly affaired down in this instance. All the way down the evolution chain.


You were just too good for him. He knows he's scum.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You are better off!! karma is a beyotch though and believe me, it does come around..


I am better off. It just took me a very long time to realize that. I can't wait for the karma bus to run him over. Put it in reverse and hit him again. I have very little contact with him. It's maybe once a week for just a few minutes when he picks up and drops off my daughter. I don't know that he is miserable. But it would be nice if he were.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I would love to see someone jump into someone's mouth and out their [email protected]@hole.  Brilliant.


If ever that day comes that_girl I will post it from my rec time in jail. Because I will be hell bent on making it come true.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> There was another thread on here about spouses who affair down. My ex certainly affaired down in this instance. All the way down the evolution chain.



A lot of our ex cheating spouses are walking with the dinosauruses


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

notreadytoquit said:


> A lot of our ex cheating spouses are walking with the dinosauruses


mine went past the dinosaurs and straight to the slimey bottom scum suckers.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what in the world mine was thinking....never mind yes I do. She approached him ans I guess wispered the sweet nothings in his ear aswell as MUDD SL*T things and his nether regions got harder than his head Either way she looks a drunken snoopy dog missing a tooth that sniffs drugs. FAT and and I can't see where she was ever attractive even in her younger days but hey he liked or better said LIKES her so I guess varity is the spice of like. IDK. I'll stay fine and pushing.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I have posted this before and I will post it again. 
It never fails to amaze me that the OW can seek out a married man, plot, scheme, work 100% to separate him from his wife and children, mock and ridicule, lie, cheat and steal his time away, destroy finances, knowingly hurt the wife and continue to hurt her, expose her to diseases, literally does everything in her power to toss the wife out so she can take her place and then when the wife comes out guns blazing the OW thinks the wife is a b!tch, unstable and should take the high road. 
Tell that fat [email protected] waffle the next time she contacts you in any way, you will file a restraining order against her. 
Also, remember what I said.....a rare gem you are. You are so much better than this. It hurts, that I know. I also know that you are one hell of a woman and the ex isn't worth pissing on if he was standing over an open flame with gasoline soaked underwear. Neither is she and you need to stop all contact with Duchess Dipsh!t.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

sexuallyfustrated said:


> I don't know what in the world mine was thinking....never mind yes I do. She approached him ans I guess wispered the sweet nothings in his ear aswell as MUDD SL*T things and his nether regions got harder than his head Either way she looks a drunken snoopy dog missing a tooth that sniffs drugs. FAT and and I can't see where she was ever attractive even in her younger days but hey he liked or better said LIKES her so I guess varity is the spice of like. IDK. I'll stay fine and pushing.


I will never understand what they see in these ow. The ow my ex cheated on me with is fat and about as pretty as a poop.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol:

I love this thread....."[email protected] waffle" LOLLL


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL, yes this has been a fun thread. I wrote it out very hastily because I was so fired up from that dingbat texting me. The comments on here have lifted my spirits and I am laughing. One of my favorite things are words that are just fun to say. Asshat is my favorite. Also on the list are; snogging, craptastic and kumquat.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lolll And the fact that she TEXTED you is soooo cowardly. Wtf. A text? She just wanted to start ****. Stupid harlot.


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Change your number. What a hag.
> 
> When I was in college, I was engaged and the man slept with my best friend...over and over again.
> 
> ...


OMG ! I am sooo envious. I wish I had, had the chance to punch H's little Russian crotch diver in the face. It's the only asset she has. Most men claim that they were chased by the OW, sometimes it is true, and in this case it was, so yes, I'd love to punch this little piece of s**t in the face. Nothing in your life will make you madder than some sneaky little b****h intruding into a good marriage/relationship. I have never been able to understand this kind of female, but they have always been there, waiting in the wings to try to take my place with some man. I have never lost out to one before, and if I had known she existed, I don't think I would have this time either.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

oaksthorne said:


> OMG ! I am sooo envious. I wish I had, had the chance to punch H's little Russian crotch diver in the face. It's the only asset she has. Most men claim that they were chased by the OW, sometimes it is true, and in this case it was, so yes, I'd love to punch this little piece of s**t in the face. Nothing in your life will make you madder than some sneaky little b****h intruding into a good marriage/relationship. I have never been able to understand this kind of female, but they have always been there, waiting in the wings to try to take my place with some man. I have never lost out to one before, and if I had known she existed, I don't think I would have this time either.


Well the [email protected] puppy came after my H. He is an attractive man but does not really approach women. He always made a habit over the yrs to make a point to remind me that women always approached him and I was the first woman, girl( as I was 16 going on17 then) that he ever came after. And took home to meet his family. He was 21 and I didn't give him the time of day. I had way tooo much going on in my family life and really did not want to be bothered by him which I think was what he liked, to figure. 
As far as I can see it you didn't loose he did. There will always be skanks waiting in the dark cracks that's what [email protected]$s do. He lost the respect and love of a good woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

He's lost his marbles too.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Apple. She is trifling. Trying to apologize after all this time. Don't respond at all. Call up yoour phone company and have her number blocked. Sometimes you can even block her number on your fone carrier's website.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

They just keep lobbing grenades over the fence don't they. My friend is 12 months out from separation and about to divorce and her Ex is still trying to control her life. 
My Ex sends more and more desperate emails to reel me back in.I wish I was as emotionally disconnected as I pretend to be. Every email and dishonest behavior makes me liter ally choke up. Then anger and disgust kick in. 

Hang in there apple. The crap will keep happening. We just have to get better at deflecting it.
We have to take the bullet for our kids..

I have developed an email filter that strips MOST of the hurtful rubbish out of email communications..

Take this rather typical ex spouse email below..

_You are a so mean to my lovely new Gf. why is this???? you should love me foreever sitting waitng for me. I will pick the kids up at 2.00pm
It is all your fault. You drove me to it. I had no choice. You are evil.. etc. etc.. Do you have the key to my house._

Is translated to..


*Actual Detected Information*

I will pick the kids up at 2.00pm

evil.. etc. etc.. Do you have the key to my house?

*Meaningless Drivel Below. 
*
_You are a so mean to my lovely new Gf. why is this. you should love me foreever sitting waitng for me.
I will pick the kids up at 2.00pm
It is all your fault. You drove me to it. I had no choice. You are evil.. etc. etc..._


Works on key words and phrases..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Omg what a joke! "You should love me forever waiting for me?" What a d-uchebag! 

I would not even respond.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I told her to forget my number, to never contact me again and that I did not give a flying F about her or her worthless apologies. Ive not heard from her since but she lives off the drama so I wont be surprised if she tries again. 

It's sickening how they try to play it off like it wasnt their fault, and we shoudnt take it so personally, and it just happened, and they didnt mean for anybody to get hurt, and our marriage was in trouble anyways.....


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

If she rings again, pretend to snap and say something like:

Look, I know why you keep ringing me but I can't help you. I don't know how he works, and frankly I don't care. He was sold as seen, a worn out showroom model, he comes with no guarantees or operators manual. It's your duty to inspect the goods before you took him away and you took him under a strictly no returns policy.
Goodbye Mrs Batfitch, and thank you for calling Asshats'R'us.

Then hang up.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

ing said:


> They just keep lobbing grenades over the fence don't they. My friend is 12 months out from separation and about to divorce and her Ex is still trying to control her life.
> My Ex sends more and more desperate emails to reel me back in.I wish I was as emotionally disconnected as I pretend to be. Every email and dishonest behavior makes me liter ally choke up. Then anger and disgust kick in.
> 
> Hang in there apple. The crap will keep happening. We just have to get better at deflecting it.
> ...


Now don't that beat all. Total jerk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> If she rings again, pretend to snap and say something like:
> 
> Look, I know why you keep ringing me but I can't help you. I don't know how he works, and frankly I don't care. He was sold as seen, a worn out showroom model, he comes with no guarantees or operators manual. It's your duty to inspect the goods before you took him away and you took him under a strictly no returns policy.
> Goodbye Mrs Batfitch, and thank you for calling Asshats'R'us.
> ...


^ :rofl:

She wants to be understanding of what happened...HA!....she tried to tell me that she was with someone else when my husband chased after her. Now, yes, my husband was a very big pursuer of her, but she is still her own person and still slept with my husband by her own choice. Once their relationship became sexual, she pursued him as well. And she was sleeping with 2 men at the same time herself.
She tried to tell that my marriage was in trouble anyways. She tried to tell me that my husband was planning on leaving me anyways, she tried to tell me that she didnt want to be with him but that he wouldnt leave her alone.

Oh whatever you crazy psycho fat skankbag.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

UGH! the nerve of some people.

I want to punch her in the face.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I want to punch her in the face.


From what I've heard, I don't even want to see her face


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> UGH! the nerve of some people.
> 
> I want to punch her in the face.


HA! Me too, lol.

I can't believe the nerve of some people.

Since about January or February 2011 I have received a few emails and texts from this scum hooker. Below I have thrown together the stuff she will say to me in one random rant the crap will message to me.

I slept with your husband, and I knew perfectly well he was married but it's not my fault because I didn't really want to sleep with him, but he just pursued me so hard I couldn't say no. He knew that I wanted to be with X instead of him but he just wouldn't leave me alone even though I asked him too, but your marriage was in trouble anyways, and he wanted to leave you anyways, and he was so nice to me, and was there for me when no one else was. He was there for me when X wasnt. I never meant for you to get hurt but you need to understand that it wasnt my fault. This isnt what I wanted, but it happened. I'm not with him (my ex) now and I havent been in awhile now. He didnt leave you for me. I did nothing wrong. I'm sorry you got hurt, you didnt deserve that.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

here is a few texts that she sent me. This is word for word, exact quote:

"If he left the marriage for me, we would be together but we aren't and we haven't been. He has a GF in (town name) now."

"I was with X when he left. He told me it wasn't for me. I wasnt the only one sleeping with him. I am very sorry."

"You were right. I wasnt enough for him. I'm so so very sorry."

Can you hear the crazy in those messages!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> UGH! the nerve of some people.
> 
> I want to punch her in the face.


Get in line. I have long had dibs on punching her straight in the face. She is one of the most shameless OW I have ever read about on TAM.

Apple--aren't you so glad to be rid of him?  He is the trash that he hangs with. Hehe. She is grasping now. Don't feed into it. 

If she does write back you could say_ "Tracy (or some other name that isn't her name)...exH had a lot of easy wh-res on the side, you weren't the only one as you know. Get tested or STDs cause he's since told me about 6 more women he had sex with without a condom. One of them, X (Her name, the OW) was even sleeping with other men, too. Stop being a cum receptacle. It's not attractive and its clear you have low self esteem and no morals. No self-respecting woman would spread her legs for a married man. And please, do do not contact me again. "_

Definitely add the smiley face!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> HA! Me too, lol.
> 
> I can't believe the nerve of some people.
> 
> ...


I would have said _"It's not one's fault BUT yours that you spread your legs and p-ssy for married d!ck. Stop trying to act like you aren't the ho that you are. Please find some dignity."_

She is a psycho. Plain and simple.

I swear, you just cannot make these people up!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> I would have said _"It's not one's fault BUT yours that you spread your legs and p-ssy for married d!ck. Stop trying to act like you aren't the ho that you are. Please find some dignity."_
> 
> She is a psycho. Plain and simple.
> 
> I swear, you just cannot make these people up!


No, you can't make up crazy like that! This "woman" wanted me to feel sorry for her. 

HA!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHAHA is right! LOL


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> HAHAHA is right! LOL


she is so crazy that sometimes I will visualize her as the cuckoo bird coming out of the clock singing "cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo" LMAO!

Then smashing that clock with a hammer.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehe nice visual.

Did she try to contact you again?

I will bring the hammer to the "Smash the Cuckoo" ceremony!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Hehe nice visual.
> 
> Did she try to contact you again?
> 
> I will bring the hammer to the "Smash the Cuckoo" ceremony!


No, she has not. I wouldnt be surprised if she does though.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well hopefully she got the message by now!


----------

